# LiFePO4 Battery Balancing Circuit



## mehmet (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, i try to make a battery balancing circuit of 16s LiFePO4 battery. I could't find a circuit diagram yet, so i need an detailed active balancing battery circuit diagram to make my own circuit. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## dmwahl (Aug 25, 2014)

For an analog design, the TL431 is the basis for most designs. The high current shunt regulator here, figure 21 will do nicely. You'll just need to add a resistor in series with the PNP transistor.

I designed one a couple of years back, details on the endless sphere forum here: http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=48961


----------



## dmwahl (Aug 25, 2014)

I should mention that if you're looking to design the balancer as a learning exercise then great, if you want to save money or time just buy one.


----------



## mehmet (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you so much, this will be very helpful. Yes i'm looking to design balancer as a learning execise.


----------



## danilo (Mar 3, 2015)

mehmet, it’s great to know that you’re interested in making one just for academic and study purposes, very few people go through the practical ordeal these days, other mostly just try and find stuff on YouTube. Anyways, it’s a simple enough procedure of adding a shunt regulator. If you have any issues regarding understanding of how it works, please feel free to ask.


----------

